
Dick Costolo, Ex-Twitter CEO, explains why he shut down his fitness startup - dsr12
https://www.businessinsider.com/Dick-Costolo-explains-why-he-shut-down-his-fitness-startup-after-8-months-We-were-up-against-hard-wired-human-behavior/articleshow/63102989.cms
======
dsr12
Correct URL: [http://www.businessinsider.com/dick-costolo-explains-shut-
do...](http://www.businessinsider.com/dick-costolo-explains-shut-down-fitness-
startup-chorus-2018-2)

------
fludlight
404 not found. Check the link and resubmit.

~~~
dsr12
Hi,

I am not able to edit the url. Correct url:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/dick-costolo-explains-shut-
do...](http://www.businessinsider.com/dick-costolo-explains-shut-down-fitness-
startup-chorus-2018-2)

